# Video of naked cherub shots...comparison?



## fatboyslim

Couple of videos of naked shots on my Cherub using EP HQ 15g basket.

Anyone else got videos of naked extractions on cherub or heavenly? Be interested to compare.


----------



## Mrboots2u

An old One from Callum







forgive me Callum ...


----------



## CallumT

I tried, I tried god progression with coffee happens quick this was mid last summer or something


----------



## fatboyslim

Thanks for posting on his behalf, very arty video but he needed some WDT


----------



## Mrboots2u

fatboyslim said:


> Thanks for posting on his behalf, very arty video but he needed some WDT


Made a year ago lol....


----------



## Mrboots2u

CallumT said:


> I tried, I tried god progression with coffee happens quick this was mid last summer or something


Soz couldn't resist ..had 1100" views tho more than any I've done ..

You should do an ek,workflow one man


----------



## CallumT

Could do an EK one but it would then highlight the previous cringe-worthy video... -_-

No idea why it has so many views must have just hit a tonne of buzz words in the description


----------



## drude

It's always nice to see something well shot, and using a decent camera, even if you do now cringe at your old coffee skills. Most vids are just shot on phones (no offence to OP - that's exactly what I'd do if I were making one) but a real camera does make a difference.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Beautifully shot Callum, I'm one of those 1100 who viewed it a while ago...lol!

@fatboyslim what grinder are you using with that shot?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gotta agree it's a lovely shot and edited video


----------



## fatboyslim

urbanbumpkin said:


> Beautifully shot Callum, I'm one of those 1100 who viewed it a while ago...lol!
> 
> @fatboyslim what grinder are you using with that shot?


I'm using a Mazzer Super J...oh, no wait I mean a Baratza Preciso lol. Check out my YouTube channel to see a video of single dose grinding using Preciso.

Yes, yes I know I filmed it on my phone but I don't have a camcorder and my phone shoots in 1080p! Just forgot it was portrait on the first one.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Has the 2nd video got that YouTube shake correction applied? I think it makes videos look worse.

That one from Callum was beautifully shot, really makes a difference and shows time was spent on it


----------



## Jon

Don't know about anyone else - but I would be interested to hear any critique Callum has of his previous skills/what makes him cringe.


----------



## Jon V

jonc said:


> Don't know about anyone else - but I would be interested to hear any critique Callum has of his previous skills/what makes him cringe.


I still get pour issues similar to Callum's first in the video too often, so any hints on resolving those would be good.


----------



## shrink

Callum's video looked almost textbook to me. With just distribution in the basket causing an ultimately uneven pour. Still very far from a bad video, and represents about as much fuss as I can be arsed with in espresso making


----------



## fatboyslim

Callum were you using VSTs with your Cherub? Have to say lately I've gotten much better and tastier results from the EP HQ basket.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fatboy ..15g dose in . Pretty looking central pour but what coffee was it and what output were you aiming for ?

Did it hit all the taste note you expected ?


----------



## fatboyslim

well actually 14g into 24g (approximately as I only weigh one shot and use a volume indicator for the rest). All shots were pretty delicious to be honest.

It was Extract Original Espresso as per the description (on Youtube).

Yes the second video uses Youtube's stupid stabilisation feature...its stupid.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep the a to wobble thing is crap . I like the extract original blend . What notes you getting of it ? 15 g is a relatively small dose for machines on these parts ( not a criticism just you do tend to see as many people running doses under 17 / 18 g) . Do you think it opens of the flavour a little or is it a doe you hit on by accident ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

shrink said:


> Callum's video looked almost textbook to me. With just distribution in the basket causing an ultimately uneven pour. Still very far from a bad video, and represents about as much fuss as I can be arsed with in espresso making


My first shots with the SJ had pours similar to Callum's in the video. I remember thinking at the time "well it can't be so bad if happens to Callum too".









I found knocking the PF on the forks of the grinder mid way through thwacking helps. I still get this to a degree with the VST. I'm going to try a trapez base to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## CallumT

I suppose the video could have been worse in terms of techniques ect. I also agree in terms of camera work it's all ok accept from a couple of shakey pans because tripod has a photo head.

The levelled basket combined with doser is why the first extraction has a large dead spot. The basket in that video would have been an LM 17g. I have tried a few things and found WDT used to help a lot with my SJ.

Fatboyslims pours were amazingly even especially considering the lower dose and smaller baskets, definitely getting the best out of the SJ. I also noticing the strange frame bending image stabilisation on the second video.


----------



## garydyke1

Those EP HQ baskets are super forgiving in terms of 'pour looks good' I never enjoyed the results in the cup tho


----------

